# My First Frogs (Leuc + Tinc)



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Got my first two frogs yesterday, a cobalt tinc and a leuc. I don't normally name my animals, but I decided to name the leuc 'face' because the patterns on his back very much resemble a jack-o-lantern face or some face of the Halloween nature.

Now before you guys yell at me for mixing species-- these are only juvies, and this mix/tank is only temporary. Im in the process of setting up a 55 gallon vivarium, in which I will be putting several leucs. I have a seperate 15 gallon that I'm going to set up for the tinc, and i might get another one eventually as well.

Anyways, heres some pictures.

The Leuc:








Another one i like:








The reason I call him "face":











I'll get some pics of the tinc soon.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Leuc*

I really like the leucs. I plan to get a group someday as well.

The two broad black bands, with the yellow band in the middle with two black spots, look to me like the old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Leuc*

Some pics of the tinc, they took a little longer cause i had to crop them a bit more.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

patricia or power blue? Good start, they grow very fast if they aren't adults already  .


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I can kinda see the face, but I agree, more Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Did you name the tinc? It will be jealous if you didn't


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Set up the 55. My sister is in one of the pictures for a size comparison. These pics are from yesterday, without the frogs. Today i put in the smaller brom from the other tank, another plant, and the frogs.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Another brom and a new plant. I've also switched the frogs from the small tank into this one.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

It all looks great, but it looks a little bear... Will you be adding anything else? I reccommend a think coat of leaf litter  . The bread and butter of vivs :mrgreen: .


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that tank looks fantastic, simplistic but nice. I'm torn as to whether I'd like to see a background or if I prefer the simplistic white showing through.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks really good. What did you use for the bottom? I love the look of it.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

For those of you who asked, I will be adding some more, planting it a bit more densly. Im not sure about a background either... i was originally going to make a DIY background, but it was much more convenient not to. Also, the bottom is mostly sphagnum moss... in the front/middle there is another type of moss, but Im not really sure the name of it.

Thanks for all your comments, Im really excited about progressing with this tank.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhh, yes, I love Lizard Lounge tanks. I think they are really well made, I have a 30 hex I am working on, had it for over 10 years but never really used it. Nice job on the tank, and welcome to the obsession. I also would suggest a bit more cover, a lot of wide open space. At least a few cocohuts would be good, but perhaps a few large leaf plants. Josh's Frogs has a nice selection, just recently looked through myself. Hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

yea, i really like the design of the tank too. i got it for a steal, 40 bucks for the tank, light, and stand. Had to cover up the air holes on the side, though.

I'm considering some broad leafed plants to cover some of the open areas... i really don't like the looks of coco huts though. I have one, but i feel it would just look awkward int here.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't care for the coco-hut look either. I grabbed one of those small half-logs. I could have just grabbed one out of the woods and hollowed it out, but hey it was $4 at petco


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Got some updated pics.

The leuc:

















The Tinc:









And the tank now:


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I apologize for the glare and darkness of the last tank shot, i just snapped a quick picture and didnt really edit it or anything.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

that's a really cool tank. where'd you get all the moss? you could see if you can find a way to get some plants growing up the back. cork wood slabs as a cool background if you don't wanna hassle with a DIY.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

I seem to ask this all the time, but what is the humidity like in your tank? It seems a bit dry, but then again, so do mine most of the time and they are still like 85% humidity. Just curious,
Scott


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

its between 85-95 percent humidity all the time. I mist at least twice a day. Also, i wipe the glass clean before all the pictures, its usually all fogged up.

Im not sure about these last pictures, i might have forgotten to spray or something, because the plants and wood look kind of dry. But be assured, their humidity is fine, they seem to be thriving. I see them out and eating all the time (especially the leuc)and they seem to be growing already. 

One question... do the frogs "shed"? I've seen some people say their frogs were shedding...


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, frogs do shed their skin. It is normal, nothing to worry about. I see my leucs doing it all the time. They seem a bit disoriented, but then you see their arms rubbing their head, it's pretty funny to watch. Alot of the time you can see some of the skin hanging out of their mouths...yes, they eat the skin, too. Good nutrition, I guess :? .
Scott


----------



## Nai87 (Mar 12, 2008)

My firebelly newt used to do that. He'd pretty much shed all of his skin off and then eat it. Pretty interesting if you ask me..


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

hey i think your set up looks great! It is unique. You really did a nice job. great lookin frogs too.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

tank looks really good! might i recommend something like creeping fig at the bottom of the wood? itll slowly creep up it and look really nice! 

really nice tank though  one of the better ones ive seen without a background.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Some new pics of the tinc, definately getting bigger....


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking at it now makes me think it may be a patricia, or is it just a dull cobalt?


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

what ever it is it look pretty cool!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Your frogs and viv look wonderful. You did a great job.
Candy


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, guys.

Ill try and get some pics of the leuc and tank, I've added some things to it. Still, any idea on the morph of the tinc?


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

i would guess patricia or oyapok
patricia have a little more yellow to em


----------



## leveldrummer (May 30, 2008)

just an idea for ya, have you thought about painting the back of the glass black? i think that simple step would really make all the plants pop, you can just get a can of black paint, and a paint brush, put very light coats on it, and let them dry completely before putting another on.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've thought about getting a plain black background from the pet store, but I actually don't mind it the way it is, so Im in no rush for it. Im gonna experiment with backgrounds more when i set up my next tank, a 55 gallon that is currently an african cichlid tank. (Thinking about terribilis for that tank, if not maybe a large group of thumbnails)


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

black bg isnt a bad idea but you can always just tape up some black foamboard or contruction paper.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Updated pics of the leuc and tinc.

Getting 6 more leucs next week, thanks to member "dewlou" on here.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Are you going to get another tinc to pair with the one you have now? I really like that tinc a lot.
Candy


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I will eventually, I need to get another tank set up for it first. I'm not even sure if its a male or a female either, (any input?) and It's not fully grown yet. It photograps _slightly_ whiter than it really is, the back has more of a yellowish tint in person.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

This pic of the tinc shows more of its true color, im really leaning towards patricia.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I got my 6 leucs today. Some are a little smaller than expected but they are all healthy and active, which is what I really care about. I'll get some pics as soon as I can, don't have access to a camera right this second.

-Max


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

How bold is you Leuc im going to get 2 for my first frogs and I want some that stay out in the open a lot. By the way those are some nice frogs you got there.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

The leuc is pretty bold, but I'd have to say I like the tinc best personality wise. he isn't skittish in the slightest; he jumps right up to the front when he sees me coming cause he knows he's gonna be fed. The leuc is iffy, sometimes he is the same way, other times he runs back when I come. Most of the time, he's out though, he likes that tall piece of wood a lot.


----------

